# Anyone Replace The Bronze Oillite Bushings In An Old South Bend?



## silverhawk (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello, folks.  I have seen the thrust bearing upgrades for the South Bend lathes, but I am curious. Has anyone replaced the bronze Oillite bearings with ball or needle bearings? If so, what was the result? How much improvement did you see?

Silverhawk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kernbigo (Jun 16, 2016)

The bearings are not oillite material the are bearing bronze


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 16, 2016)

What model of south bend lathe are we talking about???


----------



## silverhawk (Jun 16, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> What model of south bend lathe are we talking about???



It is an old 9" junior from 1930.

Also, thanks for the correction on the Oillite, K.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 16, 2016)

Now to my next question. Which bearings are you talking about? If it's the headstock, all the ones of  that model that I have seen have run on a film of oil directly in the cast iron headstock.  Modifying the headstock would probably do more damage than good.


----------



## silverhawk (Jun 17, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> Now to my next question. Which bearings are you talking about? If it's the headstock, all the ones of  that model that I have seen have run on a film of oil directly in the cast iron headstock.  Modifying the headstock would probably do more damage than good.



That answers my question. Yes, I was wondering about the headstock spindle bearings.  If the headstock casting was already butchered, I would consider it, but as I have a good headstock, I will leave well enough alone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

